# DND Building Petawawa Memorial to AFG Fallen



## The Bread Guy (21 Jul 2009)

Mods:  if you think this should be someplace else (I'm also cross-posting to "What's Canada Buying?", but thought it would draw more interested eyes here), feel free to move.  Thanks!

From MERX:

"....DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – #PA076902 – Construct Afghanistan Memorial Monument, CFB Petawawa, Ontario

The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to construct Afghanistan Memorial Monument. The work is to be completed in two phases. Phase one (1) will include the fabrication and installation of the granite monument and reinforced concrete foundation. Phase two (2) will include all site work associated with the granite monument including plaza, sidewalk, barrier free ramps, flagpoles, landscaping, pavement markings and signage...." _(Reference Number:  179093, Solicitation Number:  PA076902)_

Some of the diagrams from the tender documents also attached to get (at least) some idea of what it'll look like.

_- edited to add reference & solicitation numbers for easier searching -_


----------

